# Prep question



## 18627 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all,Still scheduled for a flex sig on March 27. I'm still extremely nervous about it, mostly cause I'm a big baby, but anyways...I'm supposed to give myself two enemas beforehand. I have tried to do this in the past and just can't do it. Do you think any type of oral laxative would suffice? Maybe the oral fleet? Or would this be overkill for this procedure?Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I know this is hard, but do you have a husband, mom, that might be able to help you out with this. If not, call your dr's office and let them know that is impossible for you to do and they will probably let you come in earlier and they'll do the fleets for you while you're there.Definitely call, they may have an alternative for you. And this procedure is no big deal from what everybody says.


----------

